# FS: Stingray Pups Flower/Motoro Hybrid



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Stingray Pups born Nov 17 eating Hikari Carnivore pellets and Cichlid gold med pellets and of course shrimp!! (Costco uncooked)

125.00 per PUP I have 3 pups!! Available!!

Mother Ray Flower/Hybrid Father Motoro Female was Pup from Hondas3000 Dave!

Pick up In Agassiz Or Chilliwack and I can meet on most Thursdays in Abbotsford!

* Remember 210 gallon min for when these guys grow up! there in a 90g for now but will eventually need larger home!! water change 50% twice per week Min. I do every 3 days!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Very healthy and active!


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow great prices and nice rays

Wish i found my monster tank already LOL


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you boyboykoi keep in touch I have litter every 3 months another female will be ready soon


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Bump nice rays here...I hand feed them sometimes....


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

very healthy Rays here eating good!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

HO HO HO Bump!!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Great price Bob. If I had a monster tank Id be all over this.

Free bump


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you maybe its time for one lol


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Bump.....................


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Still have some left


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Another one sold to a really nice member today..


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Another on hold eating like pigs


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

extremely healthy ready to go!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

3 left ................


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Still have some rays...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Bump..........


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry all gone....3 months for more...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Closed............


----------

